# I must go to Jesus



## JM (Apr 15, 2009)

Acacia John Bunyan

262. After I had been in this condition some three or four days, as I
was sitting by the fire, I suddenly felt this word to sound in my heart,
*I must go to Jesus*; at this my former darkness and atheism fled away,
and the blessed things of heaven were set within my view. While I was
on this sudden thus overtaken with surprise, Wife, said I, is there ever
such a scripture, I must go to Jesus? She said she could not tell,
therefore I sat musing still to see if I could remember such a place; I
had not sat above two or three minutes but that came bolting in upon me,
'And to an innumerable company of angels,' and withal, Hebrews the
twelfth, about the mount Sion, was set before mine eyes (ver. 22-4).

263. Then with joy I told my wife, O now I know, I know! But that
night was a good night to me, I never had but few better; I longed for
the company of some of God's people that I might have imparted unto them
what God had showed me. Christ was a precious Christ to my soul that
night; I could scarce lie in my bed for joy, and peace, and triumph,
through Christ; this great glory did not continue upon me until morning,
yet that twelfth of the author of (Hebrews 12:22-4) was a blessed
scripture to me for many days together after this.

264. The words are these, 'Ye are come unto mount Sion, and unto the
city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable
company of angels, to the general assembly and church of the firstborn,
which are written in heaven, and to God the Judge of all, and to the
spirits of just men made perfect, and to Jesus the mediator of the new
covenant, and to the blood of sprinkling, that speaketh better things
than that of Abel.' Through this blessed sentence the Lord led me over
and over, first to this word, and then to that, and showed me wonderful
glory in every one of them. These words also have oft since this time
been great refreshment to my spirit. Blessed be God in having mercy on
me.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 15, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 15, 2009)

Great


----------



## JM (Apr 15, 2009)

I found Grace Abounding by Bunyan at a used bookstore for a few dollars, I plan to read it while on vacation next week. This little section quoted in the op seemed to jump out when I skimmed it.


----------

